# How to use -prod?



## CCaves (Nov 20, 2018)

I am trying to create unique IDs for my AMD GPUs in linux. When type



> sudo atiflash -prod 2 000000000002



 it says 



> Setting Production Serial Number: 000000000002



but then when I type 



> sudo atiflash -prod 2



it says 



> Production SN Data not found on adapter 2



What am I missing?


----------

